# Badly need help!!!



## gopal.soni (Jun 7, 2011)

Hello Friends,

My story might sound repetitive, but any help at this stage would be life savior. 

I am in a real mess. I landed in Australia (Perth) on 189 skill independent visa (with my wife and son), in Oct 2013. It has been 5 months and I have just had one telephonic interview. I was hopeful to secure that place, but today the recruitment manager replied that they have put the position on hold.

I am a Business analyst with over 8 years of exp in IT industry. I have personally met over 30 recruiters only in Perth, made some good connections thru ACS events, am regular in networking on linkedin, write cover letter and tailor my resume for every job I apply, got my resume reviewed by a recuiter as well, calling companies to followup....etc etc...everything that takes to get a job, I am doing.

I though of doing a course from hear, but am left with nothing to invest. 

I am having sleepless nights for past so many months. I spent all my savings to come to Australia and to survive here in the hope that I will be able to give a better life to my family, but everything seems to be gone now. 

I request you all to extend any support you can in assisting me what to do.

Looking forward to hear from you.

Gopal


----------



## gkkumar (Feb 24, 2014)

gopal.soni said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> My story might sound repetitive, but any help at this stage would be life savior.
> 
> ...


I completely understand your situation. Five months is a pretty long time mate, without any job and living in one of the most expensive places on earth. Get yourself an odd job first, whatever it is, to support yourself and family. Keeping in view the IT market in Australia, its pretty difficult to get a break with an IT job.


----------



## chiku2006 (Feb 22, 2014)

gkkumar said:


> I completely understand your situation. Five months is a pretty long time mate, without any job and living in one of the most expensive places on earth. Get yourself an odd job first, whatever it is, to support yourself and family. Keeping in view the IT market in Australia, its pretty difficult to get a break with an IT job.


I feel the same my friend. .. pls find a job which can take care of your daily expenses and then you can find one in your domain. .. finding a job at a new place is never easy..


----------



## gopal.soni (Jun 7, 2011)

I tried for that also but could not secure one. I applied for data entry, office administrator, woolworth, coles, etc. No one gives these work to skilled people. I also tailored the resume to suit these roles as some one suggested. still no chance. 

I picked up sales job. Didi 10 hours door to door sales in burning sun, with 20 kg of baggage, had rashes on skin and could not do it for more than a day.



gkkumar said:


> I completely understand your situation. Five months is a pretty long time mate, without any job and living in one of the most expensive places on earth. Get yourself an odd job first, whatever it is, to support yourself and family. Keeping in view the IT market in Australia, its pretty difficult to get a break with an IT job.


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

did you try looking for a job in another state? If you secure a job in NSW or Victoria you can move there....


----------



## gopal.soni (Jun 7, 2011)

Hunter85 said:


> did you try looking for a job in another state? If you secure a job in NSW or Victoria you can move there....


I am trying all across Oz. The problem is I cannot move there right now because of my house lease. If I break the lease, I will still have to pay the rent which I can't afford. I did think of going for a week of so to sydney, but no sure if that would be fruitful.


----------



## shikharjain (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi Gopal

I feel for you. I was in a similar position last year. I am a BA as well and it took me 6 months for the first break. Why don't you try moving cities: say Sydney or Melbourne that have lot more opportunities. you are on a 189 anyways. Non technical jobs are difficult to secure. 

Pm me your email id and we can talk at length.

Don't lose hope buddy. I have known guys that have secured jobs after 10 months but happily settled now. You can try part time jobs such as data entry, admin jobs to help you get by. I did a data entry gig for a couple of weeks that took care of my expenses for 2 months.





gopal.soni said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> My story might sound repetitive, but any help at this stage would be life savior.
> 
> ...


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Thats why i had that networking thread on the main forum but the mods keep moving it to platypus den well ....people on this forum can help otherz mods please keep the thread here 

its a request


----------



## noobrex (Apr 17, 2012)

Dont loose hope buddy, something woould work out try something else some odd jobs etc


----------



## gkkumar (Feb 24, 2014)

gopal.soni said:


> I am trying all across Oz. The problem is I cannot move there right now because of my house lease. If I break the lease, I will still have to pay the rent which I can't afford. I did think of going for a week of so to sydney, but no sure if that would be fruitful.


This is a lesson learnt for expats like us. I am not sure how you went for a lease right away - with out securing any job - you are now bound to a place. I think you must have taken a temporary accommodation and then after securing a stable job - must have gone for a permanent accommodation. 

Sitting here in India and writing this, I might be missing something which you faced. Not sure if it is possible, but, can you work on giving your leased property to someone or share it ? By that, you can leave Perth and come to cities. Good Luck mate !! I really hope you secure a job very very soon !! My best wishes !!


----------



## gkkumar (Feb 24, 2014)

noobrex said:


> Thats why i had that networking thread on the main forum but the mods keep moving it to platypus den well ....people on this forum can help otherz mods please keep the thread here
> 
> its a request


Agree, if its not at a proper place - it needs to be moved.


----------



## gopal.soni (Jun 7, 2011)

gkkumar said:


> This is a lesson learnt for expats like us. I am not sure how you went for a lease right away - with out securing any job - you are now bound to a place. I think you must have taken a temporary accommodation and then after securing a stable job - must have gone for a permanent accommodation.
> 
> Sitting here in India and writing this, I might be missing something which you faced. Not sure if it is possible, but, can you work on giving your leased property to someone or share it ? By that, you can leave Perth and come to cities. Good Luck mate !! I really hope you secure a job very very soon !! My best wishes !!


You are completely right. One of my friend who was in Perth for about 6 years suggested me to come, gave me real rossy pictures about the job market and said all speculations are false. He said you can get job within 3 months at the max. Now, if you have known and trusted a person for so many years you would really believe what he is saying. He also insisted that I come with my family and stay with them till we get a job. However, things messed up in the first week of our stay and we had to move out. 

My wife is a qualified teacher but she was not getting registration because she did not have 45 days of supervised teaching practice in her B.Ed course she did from India. We thought that may be there would be some short course which we would be able to do which can fill this lacuna. That's the reason I got my family here. Now I had to take a house on rent because otherwise my son could not have joined a school (they need a rent deed for that) and if he does not go to school, we can't do work

I deeply regret my decision to come to Perth. I should have gone to eastern regions.


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

gopal.soni said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> My story might sound repetitive, but any help at this stage would be life savior.
> 
> ...


Hi Gopal,
Don't worry !! everything will be fine!!My prayers for you...
I would say better get some odd jobs,initially for survival...I actually worked in indian resturant for couple of days before securing job in IT..

Also try transferring the lease to someone else and move to shared accomodation in Sydney...

You can easily get a job in Indian super market or resturant in sydney till u get ur job..No worries...

Everything will be fine soon


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

My heart goes out to you mate. 

Did you reach out to the existing Indian community in Perth (if any) ? May be you could approach priests/heads of temples and ask them for guidance ? What about your wife ? Did she find any luck ? I think hotel admin kinda jobs might be easier for women to get. 

I think if you have tried every option in Perth then moving to a bigger city could increase your chances of finding a job, or an odd job. Have you tried other odd jobs ? How about gas stations/dominos etc ? Apply for a taxi drivers license and drive a cab ?

Put up an ad on gumtree saying you are breaking lease and find another renter. Check your lease conditions but I think as long as you can do this, I believe you can leave your residence without a lot of financial mess. But with a kid and a wife I am not sure how you will manage the transitions. May be find a shared accommodation free of leases and move in there ? I think Centerlink can also help you find a job. Did you ask them about this ?


----------



## gkkumar (Feb 24, 2014)

happybuddha said:


> My heart goes out to you mate.
> 
> Did you reach out to the existing Indian community in Perth (if any) ? May be you could approach priests/heads of temples and ask them for guidance ? What about your wife ? Did she find any luck ? I think hotel admin kinda jobs might be easier for women to get.
> 
> ...


I know through some of my friends over there in Australia, that a cab driver's license pre-requisite is that you must have lived in Australia for atleast two years and then apply for cab's license. Not sure how far it is true.


----------



## gkkumar (Feb 24, 2014)

gopal.soni said:


> You are completely right. One of my friend who was in Perth for about 6 years suggested me to come, gave me real rossy pictures about the job market and said all speculations are false. He said you can get job within 3 months at the max. Now, if you have known and trusted a person for so many years you would really believe what he is saying. He also insisted that I come with my family and stay with them till we get a job. However, things messed up in the first week of our stay and we had to move out.
> 
> My wife is a qualified teacher but she was not getting registration because she did not have 45 days of supervised teaching practice in her B.Ed course she did from India. We thought that may be there would be some short course which we would be able to do which can fill this lacuna. That's the reason I got my family here. Now I had to take a house on rent because otherwise my son could not have joined a school (they need a rent deed for that) and if he does not go to school, we can't do work
> 
> I deeply regret my decision to come to Perth. I should have gone to eastern regions.


Mate, I am not sure if it works out, but, see if you can arrange any credit cards through your friends or on your own. You can use them for the time being until the things settle down and then re-pay once you become comfortable.


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

I really feel for you mate, I know how scary things can get once you have a family to take care and you land up in such a situation..but I will advice you to stay strong and be patient, ups and downs are always there in the life, time never remains the same, it is very hard now but Inshallah it will get over, if you can send you family back to India for some time and then move to Sydney and Melbourne alone and try to crack a job there, it is really strange that why you are not able to secure even the odd jobs in Perth, I saw some one posting below in one of the threads, dont know if it can help you or you have already tried it..

"The Australian format of the CV is a bit different. And also the interview format is a little different. They usually expect you to approach the questions in the STAR format in the interview.

The best thing one should do after arriving in Australia is to go register yourself in Centrelink, and then ask them to schedule an appointment with Job Search agencies like PVS.

Once in the PVS ask them to enroll yourselves in the Certificate I in Vocational Preparation course.

This is a free course if you are a PR. In the course you are taught how to prepare the resume in the Australian format, they teach you how to attend the interview, and also make you practice the mock interviews. This will give a good boost to your confidence.

Getting interview calls/Jobs needs good luck, but preparing oneself to be ready is their own effort.

This course is a full one week course (5 days). so attend this course the moment you come to Australia when you would still have enough time."


----------



## gopal.soni (Jun 7, 2011)

msaeed said:


> I really feel for you mate, I know how scary things can get once you have a family to take care and you land up in such a situation..but I will advice you to stay strong and be patient, ups and downs are always there in the life, time never remains the same, it is very hard now but Inshallah it will get over, if you can send you family back to India for some time and then move to Sydney and Melbourne alone and try to crack a job there, it is really strange that why you are not able to secure even the odd jobs in Perth, I saw some one posting below in one of the threads, dont know if it can help you or you have already tried it..
> 
> "The Australian format of the CV is a bit different. And also the interview format is a little different. They usually expect you to approach the questions in the STAR format in the interview.
> 
> ...



I registered with centerlink long ago. When I went to PVS and asked them to assist me, they had a look at my resume and said we don't think you need any assistance. You have a wonderful profile and you should be able to find a job soon.

I have a friend from Romania and another from Egypt. One in electrical and another in mechanical. They both also could not find any casual work.

There are so many people I have met and everyone is asking the same question. Why is the govt. giving PR's and calling people if they do not have jobs. Linkedin is flooded with discussions like these.


----------



## mohit005 (Aug 27, 2013)

Hi Gopal,

Just out of curiosity, I went through your LinkedIn profile. I assume that the profile I went through is yours as the profile is with the name Gopal Soni and the person is - 
1) staying is Perth from Dec 2013 (almost 5 months as you are)
2) a business analyst (just as you)
3) has 8+ years of IT experience (again, just as you)

Now as per that profile, you are already working part time as BA at some consulting firm in PERTH . Now there are 2 possibilities here - 

1) I am looking at the wrong profile. If that's the case (which is extremely unlikely giving all 
the resemblance and only 1 gopal soni is present in Perth), I apologize

2) You have been deliberately posting wrong information on the forum to spread panic among members. If that’s the case, its extremely sad that people such as you spread wrong information for their selfish motives to discourage people from getting in Australia.

Even if your are working part time, and looking out for a permanent one, please mention so. 
Hiding information and spreading panic is not ethical !

Looking forward for a response from you ....

Thanks,
Mohit


----------



## gopal.soni (Jun 7, 2011)

mohit005 said:


> Hi Gopal,
> 
> Just out of curiosity, I went through your LinkedIn profile. I assume that the profile I went through is yours as the profile is with the name Gopal Soni and the person is -
> 1) staying is Perth from Dec 2013 (almost 5 months as you are)
> ...


Hi Mohit,

You are looking at the correct profile. The current assignment which I have is not a job secured in Australia. This person was a known person from India with whom I am working. He has his one person consulting company. However, there is almost nil remuneration I take from him because he, in the beginning told me that he cannot pay what I deserve. I accepted to work with him so that I can at least have a local experience to show. and I do assist him 

My friend, I am not the kind of person who would likes to create panic and not want people to come. The forum has given me a lot and I would never think of doing that. A lot of people have connected with me and I give them all the information I can with utmost truth. 

I hope this brings more clarity. I do not have any job which pays for my survival and that is the fact. Not hiding anything.


----------



## mohit005 (Aug 27, 2013)

If that's the case, I take my words back. I apologize. I sincerely hope that you get a job soon. 

Thanks,
Mohit


----------



## gopal.soni (Jun 7, 2011)

mohit005 said:


> If that's the case, I take my words back. I apologize. I sincerely hope that you get a job soon.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mohit


That's fine Mohit. Thanks for your wishes.


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

A Big No, Try to live within your means. If you dont pay monthly bill in full, the Credit card interest rates are insanely high. I sincerely hope the OP gets a job. As happybuddha mentioned, try to go to local mandir, Gurdwara, you may be lucky to build some networking and get some job. 



gkkumar said:


> Mate, I am not sure if it works out, but, see if you can arrange any credit cards through your friends or on your own. You can use them for the time being until the things settle down and then re-pay once you become comfortable.


----------



## I.Bring.It!! (Aug 1, 2013)

Are you claiming any Centrelink benefits? I know that most of those need a 2 year minimum stay, but I think Family support benefit doesnt have that stipulation. It can be upto 600$ per month.


----------



## sid.sami (Jan 27, 2014)

Dear Gopal, why don't you make an online tutor profile and get some students. You can teach them and earn something. This will keep you busy and at the same time you can look for a job. You can offer $30 per hour and when you gain experience you can increase your tuition fee.
Lots of prayers for you,


----------



## sunnyboi (Jul 10, 2013)

Really feel for you Gopal. Especially having the wife and kid in tow, things can get a bit harder. Considering you have tried almost everything, I would also like to know if you have tried this group called "Indians in Perth" Lets connecting through LinkedIn, to see if we have similar contacts for recruiters. There were 2-3 BA jobs in Melbourne which were posted. After going through your impressive profile, I have a feeling that the recruiters are thinking that you might be overqualified and probably demand a higher paycheck than others. This is just my thought, since the competition is stiff and there are many people who are ready to work for a much lesser pay than the average Joe.


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

I doubt if this is as simple as it sounds. In these countries, you need to be trained and certified before starting any teaching job or any job which requires you to work with children. 



sid.sami said:


> Dear Gopal, why don't you make an online tutor profile and get some students. You can teach them and earn something. This will keep you busy and at the same time you can look for a job. You can offer $30 per hour and when you gain experience you can increase your tuition fee.
> Lots of prayers for you,


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

gopal.soni said:


> I registered with centerlink long ago. When I went to PVS and asked them to assist me, they had a look at my resume and said we don't think you need any assistance. You have a wonderful profile and you should be able to find a job soon.
> 
> I have a friend from Romania and another from Egypt. One in electrical and another in mechanical. They both also could not find any casual work.
> 
> There are so many people I have met and everyone is asking the same question. Why is the govt. giving PR's and calling people if they do not have jobs. Linkedin is flooded with discussions like these.


Hey I think if u and wife are unemployed and having a dependent child ,I heard centrelink will pay you $600 I guess..Heard from my friends,go and check in family benefits...Not sure...it may help you


----------



## gopal.soni (Jun 7, 2011)

australia.ind said:


> Hey I think if u and wife are unemployed and having a dependent child ,I heard centrelink will pay you $600 I guess..Heard from my friends,go and check in family benefits...Not sure...it may help you


Yes, centerlink pays for family tax benefit and rent assistance in total around $850\month. However, that is 1/4th the amount of expense we have here :-(


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

gopal.soni said:


> Hi Mohit,
> 
> You are looking at the correct profile. The current assignment which I have is not a job secured in Australia. This person was a known person from India with whom I am working. He has his one person consulting company. However, there is *almost nil remuneration* I take from him because he, in the beginning told me that he *cannot pay what I deserve*. I accepted to work with him so that I can at *least have a local experience *to show. and I do* assist him*
> 
> ...


I am sorry to say, but this is classic fudging of experience in my books. I don't know how different this is than anybody who fakes experience on their resumes. If you haven't done things by the book and don't have pay slips et all, I am pretty certain that sooner or later you will land in further trouble.


----------



## gopal.soni (Jun 7, 2011)

happybuddha said:


> I am sorry to say, but this is classic fudging of experience in my books. I don't know how different this is than anybody who fakes experience on their resumes. If you haven't done things by the book and don't have pay slips et all, I am pretty certain that sooner or later you will land in further trouble.


Hi Buddha,

This is not fake. I did not say that it does not pay me anything. I said it is not enough for survival. I work as an external consultant with him and he pays me as a self employed person. I also have an ABN. I have receipts of payments made by him against that ABN. What else do you want me to show? I have clarified it in my previous post as well.


----------



## 2013 (Sep 16, 2013)

Did you ever thought in moving to Mel. or Syd. ? I guess.. there are more opportunities in these two cities compared to Perth.


----------



## savioanbu (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi Gopal,

While I empathize with your situation and take lessons from it, I find your narrations overly emotional and negative. The first point is you chose to migrate to Australia out of free will and should have done the required research on both opportunities and other necessities for survival and not be carried away by fairy tales from friends who desert you in the hour of need. No one is to blame except you because you took such a huge step so casually.

These days, both off and on this forum, many people are questioning the Australian government for issuing Visas when they face hurdles with settling. While this is common with native Australians who fear that the job market is flooded adding to their woes with outsourcing, It is not right for immigrants to add to the noise and force the doors to be shut on aspiring immigrants despite taking benefits which you have described in your posts.

I agree that it is good to caution others, provided the tone does not create panic and trouble for others who may have planned better and are open to try anything to get a better life. 

Apologies if my reply sounds harsh but would like put this forward as a sincere request.

Best Regards,
Savio


----------



## tipzstamatic (Aug 13, 2013)

savioanbu said:


> Hi Gopal,
> 
> While I empathize with your situation and take lessons from it, I find your narrations overly emotional and negative. The first point is you chose to migrate to Australia out of free will and should have done the required research on both opportunities and other necessities for survival and not be carried away by fairy tales from friends who desert you in the hour of need. No one is to blame except you because you took such a huge step so casually.
> 
> ...


totally agree with this.
it makes me wonder though on certain things:
1. why did you not move first and try and find a job before having the rest of your family move in? wouldn't that just make it harder on everyone you and your wife looking for job, kid has to adjust and additional cost on schooling?

2. if you got 189, why did you decide on perth? did you check the job market if it was okay? why not sydney or melbourne?

3. why did you get a 1 year lease on a house when you haven't gotten a job yet? doesnt that restrict you and your family's movement in finding jobs?

i guess since i dont have a family, when I do move, my first priority will be to find a job and not settle in yet with a lease and long term housing. maybe you expected everything to be easy? im not 100% aware of your situation but it looks to me you took a leap of faith without considering all the possibilities and risk that could come with it.

it's sad to hear about your kind of story where there is struggle to find a job, etc. i have friends in sydney, one even went as far without a job for 6-7 months but eventually found one. just strikes me as odd that it didnt seem you considered that possibility (of being without work for a long time) and just added more stress by having your wife and kid move in without any stability (i.e. job) or foothold yet in australia.

anyway, i wish things will turn around for you!


----------



## gopal.soni (Jun 7, 2011)

savioanbu said:


> Hi Gopal,
> 
> While I empathize with your situation and take lessons from it, I find your narrations overly emotional and negative. The first point is you chose to migrate to Australia out of free will and should have done the required research on both opportunities and other necessities for survival and not be carried away by fairy tales from friends who desert you in the hour of need. No one is to blame except you because you took such a huge step so casually.
> 
> ...



Hi Savio,

Yes, my post was emotional because that is what my current situation is. However, it was never negative. I was asking for suggestions and guidance and not saying that people should not come. When things do not happen correctly, any decision can be marked wrong. If you have a friend here who says things are all good, would you not believe him? 

And can I ask you something, why is it not advisable for migrants to question that on one hand the govt. is showing skill shortage and on the other hand people are struggling to find jobs with high qualifications? We have invested our hard earned money to come to Australia because Australia was calling us. 

And by saying that we are taking benefits from the govt. so we should keep quiet is suggesting that migrants are refugees. We did not come here to live on benefits. We came here because we could see opportunities. I would also suggest you to keep your eyes and ears open on Linkedin and look out of news about Australian employment (so that you do not end up in a situation like me, I was misguided otherwise I would have come to Sydney in the first place). I am not saying something out of emotion. There are many people on networking sites discussing the same problem. I might have made a mistake, is every body coming to Australia making the same mistake?

Are you in Australia?


----------



## gopal.soni (Jun 7, 2011)

tipzstamatic said:


> totally agree with this.
> it makes me wonder though on certain things:
> 1. why did you not move first and try and find a job before having the rest of your family move in? wouldn't that just make it harder on everyone you and your wife looking for job, kid has to adjust and additional cost on schooling?
> 
> ...



I have already clarified this many times in my previous posts. Why don't you read them?


----------



## tipzstamatic (Aug 13, 2013)

gopal.soni said:


> I have already clarified this many times in my previous posts. Why don't you read them?


yes i read them.
-you had trouble with your friend who promised to nurture you and your family until you are settled. so after the first week you were abandoned
-you didnt foresee there to be trouble with your wife not being able to easily get a teaching job
-you had to put your kid in school so you needed a permanent address.

it wasnt clear to me why you still stay in perth? why dont you explore outside? if it has to come to it, leave your family if the work is in sydney or melbourne or other city. get settled there and have them move in with you. i dont know, from how i read the thread, youre in perth and just looking within perth as youve rooted yourself in perth with your lease and your son's schooling.


----------



## gopal.soni (Jun 7, 2011)

tipzstamatic said:


> yes i read them.
> -you had trouble with your friend who promised to nurture you and your family until you are settled. so after the first week you were abandoned
> -you didnt foresee there to be trouble with your wife not being able to easily get a teaching job
> -you had to put your kid in school so you needed a permanent address.
> ...


I am planning to move out, but with family it does take time. You just cannot pick your bag and move and leave them behind. 
and moreover, I was seeing some opportunity here and thought may be that would be rash decision. Once bitten twice shy.

My decisions may be wrong, but 5-7 months in getting a jobs is also not reasonable. anyways, i found some people helpful on this forum who have gone through this situation and are ready to help without questioning the past. because they have faced it.


----------



## savioanbu (Sep 12, 2013)

gopal.soni said:


> Hi Savio,
> 
> Yes, my post was emotional because that is what my current situation is. However, it was never negative. I was asking for suggestions and guidance and not saying that people should not come. When things do not happen correctly, any decision can be marked wrong. *If you have a friend here who says things are all good, would you not believe him?*
> 
> ...


Hi Gopal,


As I said, I empathize with your state and stressed as you already are, I don't want to add it to by making an argument out of this sad story. I will limit my reply to only answers to the highlighted questions raised by you:

a. I do have friends and close relatives and while I believe them, I don't trust them totally and make efforts to validate them because I'm going to invest so much of effort and money into my immigration plans.

b. Everybody has the right to express themselves and both India and Australia are free countries. My point is Australia did not force you to immigrate there and you applied out of your free will. From my perspective, I fear your rants will add to the already deafening noise for visa curbs. I'm curious to know what reply you would get if an already screaming native overheard you blaming their government. The refugee status is an illusion and I did not bring this up.


c. Ofcouse nobody spends so much time and money to go there and live on benefits. I would like to correct your statement. You did not see the opportunity but heard of it instead and chose to believe it. If you had seen the opportunity before immigrating, I bet you would not be writing this story


d. I don't know about everybody landing in Australia but I do come across similar posts every now and then. All these stories have a sweet ending though and I sincerely hope and pray the same for you.

e. No sir.. I'm not in Australia. I'm another aspirant in the queue hoping that your rants do not reach the ears of DIBP and AWPA because my nominated occupation is already in flagged list 



Best Regards,
Savio


----------



## msaeed (Mar 6, 2013)

I think some people commenting on this thread don't realize the stress and pressure this guy is going through, I can not comprehend what benefit one will get by faking all this, what ever is done is done, no one ca undo it so why digging in the past and pointing fingers.


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

gopal.soni said:


> Hello Friends,
> 
> My story might sound repetitive, but any help at this stage would be life savior.
> 
> ...



Mate, Hang in there...Nothing is permanent. 

If there is a bad time, there will also be good times and I am sure your turn will come soon. 

Don't get demotivated and continuing pursuing your dreams.


----------



## Sandy J (Aug 1, 2013)

Gopal,Loads of positive energy for you and your family. It's little weird that people who are cursing him for trusting his frnz and get influenced are also getting effected by his post. If you are so smart than why are you getting effected by his emotional remarks. Plz understand that journey of evey individual is different so take your decision of.migrating to Oz with the positive intent. 

I am sure your gopal, you do not panic and find a way out. Wishes for you.


----------



## savioanbu (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi Gopal,

My replies were never with the intention hurting you mate... My comments were to all the similar posts that I have seen in general but never replied to. I understand the pressure and frustration that you must be going through. We all have our good times and bad. Hang in there and hope for the best. Hoping that you post some great news at the soonest on this same thread....

Best wishes and prayers for your success... Apologies if my comments hurt you in any way man....

Best Regards,
Savio


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

Guys... give Gopal a break... if you can help, post here.. if you cannot, atleast do not ask him questions which himself and his family must have asked thousand times to themselves..... the OP was not meant for raising questions but to give him some solutions.... cut the slack please...

Gopal - wish you all the best.... hope you get a permanent job soon... ! Fingers crossed....


----------



## australia.ind (Jan 24, 2013)

savioanbu said:


> Hi Gopal,
> 
> 
> As I said, I empathize with your state and stressed as you already are, I don't want to add it to by making an argument out of this sad story. I will limit my reply to only answers to the highlighted questions raised by you:
> ...


Hi ,
Gopal might have done some mistakes..But Job market is not that great and we have to accept the fact.

my teammates who got Australian Citizenship are moving to US with E3 visa as they can't find jobs here.
Also my friends as far as i know in my circle ,6-7 are in queue(.net,testing,java,BI) and the agents are telling they are receiving 200 applications for one single opening (that too for 70-80K)and even they didn't get oppurtunity to attend any interviews.

As far as I know they are good techies and even few having USA experience.I don't want to discourage anyone ,but pls accept the fact and be prepare with money for 5-6 months or open to do some odd jobs to live without any stress.

Morever everything is expensive here,train tickets,rent,groceries.
Noone is going to gain anything just by creating panic in the forum.I'm telling you guys be mentally and financially prepared.I would say better move with a job through the desi consulting companies so taht u can gain local experience as well.
One of my husband friend secured his job after 10 months..

Lets all hope for the best and pray for all!!!


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

whatdoumean said:


> 3. Strategy Strategy Strategy - I did my homework, and was well prepared.


For a first time immigrant, he had quite a strategy going on IMO. To setup oneself as a self employed person whose company is offering services to a friends organization is a great scheme - I only know of desi Canadian PRs who do this in the US and dont end up paying even half of the taxes most usually employed people pay -as independent consultants have great tax breaks. It never struck me to this in Aus either and am kicking myself. I think its just some lack of luck for Gopal. I hope he gets the break through he is looking for. 



australia.ind said:


> Hi ,
> Gopal might have done some mistakes..But Job market is not that great and we have to accept the fact.


This is true. Due to the sheer availability of talent I know of great Project managers working for $70k in companys like Accenture. For people who think 16 bucks an hour in an odd job is easy to get, I will share a story of my friend. He got employed at a (desi owned) gas station. He wasn't paid for a month in the pretext of training. Post which he was offered about 10 bucks an hour. From which, if someone drove off without paying, it was his fault and was deducted from his pay. He was driven to the point of mental breakdown before flying back to India. No shame in going back.


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

happybuddha said:


> This is true. Due to the sheer availability of talent I know of great Project managers working for $70k in companys like Accenture. For people who think 16 bucks an hour in an odd job is easy to get, I will share a story of my friend. He got employed at a (desi owned) gas station. He wasn't paid for a month in the pretext of training. Post which he was offered about 10 bucks an hour. From which, if someone drove off without paying, it was his fault and was deducted from his pay. He was driven to the point of mental breakdown before flying back to India. No shame in going back.


Man!!! You sound so negative and I have noticed this several times. 

Are you trying to let people know of the reality or are you more into discouraging new migrants from travelling to Australia. 

Why dont you share some good stories as well if you know of any, other than you getting a job in Australia. 

Everyone knows times are tough....so would really be good if you cut the crap that all have heard so many many many times. 

Try giving solutions and try spreading positive vibes as well occasionally.


----------



## gkkumar (Feb 24, 2014)

snarayan said:


> Man!!! You sound so negative and I have noticed this several times.
> 
> Are you trying to let people know of the reality or are you more into discouraging new migrants from travelling to Australia.
> 
> ...


I second you..


----------



## Hunter85 (Dec 5, 2013)

well I must say, you should never (fully) trust depend on someone because nobody knows how things will work out.

Perth is a beautiful city but not for starting a new life from zero (unless you are forced to ex : 190 visa which only perth sponsors your occupation)

As most of the 189 holders (the lucky ones) you should move immidiatly to Sydney and for sure you will find a job which at least supports your daily expenses. 

Perth is not as cosmopolitan as Sydney and I can understand when they want to hire someone for a casual job, they want to hire someone who will stay there for a long period. They know all skilled immigrants are searching this jobs for temporary solution but in Sydney or Melbourne I dont think they care that much. (Employee circulation is much faster)


----------



## pandaaram (Jan 16, 2012)

snarayan said:


> Man!!! You sound so negative and I have noticed this several times. Are you trying to let people know of the reality or are you more into discouraging new migrants from travelling to Australia. Why dont you share some good stories as well if you know of any, other than you getting a job in Australia. Everyone knows times are tough....so would really be good if you cut the crap that all have heard so many many many times. Try giving solutions and try spreading positive vibes as well occasionally.


with due respect Mr. Narayan. People in this forum or as a matter of fact anywhere are entitled to express their opinion in free and fair manner.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Positive and negative posts on the forum reflect the situation we're all faced with!! 

So lets accept the good and the bad and learn. Knowledge and truth are more important that hopes and dreams. 

Jo xxx


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

snarayan said:


> Man!!! You sound so negative and I have noticed this several times.
> 
> Are you trying to let people know of the reality or are you more into discouraging new migrants from travelling to Australia.
> 
> ...


Stop being ridiculous and naive. If you want to live in a rosy dream world, I don't have real incidents that can help with that. I reckon you talk to migration agents for that. I shared a friend's experience so others can be better informed about the real situation. Who can help if you are discouraged by reality.

The reality, as I know, can of course be discouraging. There were recent protests in Melbourne and other cities where about 30 thousand people were on the streets cussing the current government - it got no media attention even locally so very few people internationally would even know. That is the reality. Women getting into prostitution in order to pay their educational dues - is reality. People sweltering their butts out to make their ends meet- is reality. People getting mugged - is reality. You will wake up to a rude surprise if you don't stop living in a dream world where migrating to Australia as just another IT fellow means that you are stepping into paradise.


----------



## happybuddha (Sep 28, 2012)

pandaaram said:


> with due respect Mr. Narayan. People in this forum or as a matter of fact anywhere are entitled to express their opinion in free and fair manner.


He will have to grow up to understand that


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

pandaaram said:


> with due respect Mr. Narayan. People in this forum or as a matter of fact anywhere are entitled to express their opinion in free and fair manner.


well... that is what I exactly did....expressed my opinion in a free and fair manner....


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

happybuddha said:


> He will have to grow up to understand that


My friend, Firstly, I wasn't trying to be offensive. 

Secondly, one need not be a NASA scientist to understand what you are saying. So please don't say I need to grow up to understand what you always keep saying time after again in almost all the threads. Btw, you don't even know I am a "Man" or a "Woman" and you've referred to me as "he", how judgemental you are. 

Everyone here knows what the ground reality is and only after considering all of it, they have made a decision to change their lives by making the move. 


So all I am saying is lets all try to be positive, I am sure things will improve and everyone will have soon have a good time.


----------



## whatdoumean (Oct 4, 2013)

snarayan said:


> well... that is what I exactly did....expressed my opinion in a free and fair manner....


Well considering the amount of responses I got for the number of applications I sent out - plain and simple truth - it really is not a rosy picture. 

That being said - it isn't so bad that I would dissuade anyone from coming here! It is worth the risk!


----------



## Huss81 (May 17, 2013)

This thread has become a bull fight now... 

Every person has a different reason for migration... However negative or positive you say, its not going to make a difference... I am sure the OP knows how far he can go with his current situation before it becomes absolutely necessary to turn around... Even though It IS a free and fair forum, lets not discourage or judge people on their failures or successes...


----------



## snarayan (Jun 28, 2013)

I apologise to have diverted from the main topic of this thread and if I have offended anyone. 

I really hope Gopal and all other aspiring migrants get the job that they desire and settle down under at the earliest.


----------



## gopal.soni (Jun 7, 2011)

happybuddha said:


> For a first time immigrant, he had quite a strategy going on IMO. To setup oneself as a self employed person whose company is offering services to a friends organization is a great scheme - I only know of desi Canadian PRs who do this in the US and dont end up paying even half of the taxes most usually employed people pay -as independent consultants have great tax breaks. It never struck me to this in Aus either and am kicking myself. I think its just some lack of luck for Gopal. I hope he gets the break through he is looking for.


well that was never a thought strategy. I was not much aware about how independent consultants work and about ABN. I came to know about it through when I met my friend


----------



## warlock233 (Sep 3, 2013)

Guys,

I know of at least 5 Brazilian friends who have successfully moved and secured jobs LAST year (2013).

I don't mean to offend anyone, but is there a "thing" going on with Indians?
I mean, could there be any sort of unspoken rule about hiring Indians in the Oz IT market? Or maybe my friends are just lucky... or still, successful Indians are not coming back to tell their stories and we are left with sad and worrying stories like this.

Furthermore, good luck Gopal. Nothing is permanent, nothing is definite. You will find your way, one way or another.

Cheers


----------

